

Apple released a new ad for Mac Pro - weavorateam
http://mashable.com/2013/08/23/mac-pro-trailer/

======
zerohp
I saw Elysium on Monday and this was shown before the film. That's why they
are calling it a trailer.

------
pdknsk
[http://tubelor.neocities.org/](http://tubelor.neocities.org/)

~~~
CharlesW
I get it, it's hilarious because some trash cans are cylindrical too. Well
done! That's far funnier than noting that it's cylindrical for practical
reasons.

------
ianstormtaylor
I don't know about how affective the ad will be for sales, but, from a purely
aesthetic point of view, I love how abstract most of the imagery is. Almost
every shot is made up of only a few lines or gradients. Someone had a lot of
fun with those renderings.

------
kalleboo
Isn't this the same one that was shown at WWDC when the Mac Pro was
introduced?

~~~
weavorateam
No, as i remember it was another one

~~~
kalleboo
I just watched the two side-by-side
([http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/10/4412350/apple-new-mac-
pro-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/10/4412350/apple-new-mac-pro-
wwdc-2013)) They're exactly the same aside from a 3 second full-product shot
at the end of the WWDC one that's omitted from the new Cinema one.

